# TOTAL LIBERTY!



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

basically my gtst has gone off the road 
as over the next year were building it up to a full spec drift/road car 

anyway 
so i was insured with adrian flux 
at 19 
was nearly £3,000 
fair enough my decision or whatever 
an i could expect this on the type of car i chose to buy 

(just like to add im not using daddys credit card or anything i have to work for all of this lol) 

but anyway when i came to cancel the policy 
i have to pay £500 ****ING QUID FOR THE LIBERTY OF CANCELLING MY POLICY!!! 

i know you get penalised for cancelling mid term when you pay by finance by 500!! 

the biggest joke, where ina country where it is obligatory to have insurance, the goverment barely regulate how much these robbing bastards take us for


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I had a similar problem with AF. Maybe 10 years ago. I renewed my policy knowing that I would have to cancel within a couple of months. I explained this to AF before renewing and they sent me a comprehensive explanation of what the different penalties were for cancelling. It was reasonable enough.

However, when I did cancel they tried their damnedest to mug me off. First refusing to pay at all, then taking 18 months to pay what they did owe me.

This is only one of the problems I've had with them. I would never use AF again. I wish them all long and painful deaths.


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah moleman ive seen from many a post your not their biggest fan  

i mean i knew there would be penalities for cancelling a policy from having been paying it monthly 

but £500! omg 
i only had the car insured with them for about 3 months (at £300/month! it was insured through someone else before this, a cheeky little fronting arrangement that ended up being dirt cheap) 

so in total for the pure liberty of driving their car for 3 months with them its going to cost me £1400 

that sirs, is a joke 

i have a daily driver that i am building no claims on 
as the car is probably going to take the best part of a year before its finished
but rest assured when i do reinsure it probably this time next year, it will NOT BE WITH ADRIAN FLUX


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Alot of people have bad things to say about flux, I am one of them


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i mean at the end of the day 
im 19 years old 
im willing to pay my dues to drive this car 
and had to work really hard to be able to buy it ect ect 
but just feels like they take advantage of people 


im jus waiting for dan to pop up with "feel free to pm me your details and ill look into it"


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

jamo said:


> im jus waiting for dan to pop up with "feel free to pm me your details and ill look into it"


Heard that before aswell


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

The whole reason for me being on here is to help out when problems arise with policies from Adrian Flux or any Insurance Queries.

However I do need Client Ref or Surname and Postcode to be able to look into things for you. The person you spoke to may not have the same authorisation as a senior member of the service team who i would be liasing with on your behalf. So if you would like help regards it then please feel free to contact me.

Dan.


----------

